# Cats Incredible Tournament.



## CatManLee (Mar 11, 2008)

Is anyone going to the CatFish League Banquet on Thursday to check out the lottery drawing for the Cats Incredible Tournament? I'll be there with my wife to see if my name gets drawn...got my fingers crossed!

I started fishing it in 2002 and haven't missed a year yet, I would like the streak to continue, but since I didn't finish in the top 15 last year, we'll see.

If anything who/if anyone on this site fishes the Cats Inc Tourny?


----------

